# Can't stop fantasizing around men



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Whenever I'm on a date...hell, even when I'm just with a guy friend......I can't stop fantasizing about what sex with him would be like.
I just want to see what it would be like with them...and I imagine what their body would look like and everything.......when the guy tries to talk to me, I can barely focus on the conversation because I'm too busy thinking about sex, sex, sex.

I was in the car with my friend today and I took everything he did as sexual.....he put on music that I took to be sexually charged. I assumed that he brought his corvette specifically to impress me. I don't think he would come onto me, but I just keep thinking that he is for some reason. I just want to get in his pants really badly.......it aches.....but I know he will tell my friend and it will spoil all my relationships


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

max4225 said:


> From what I've read people who are married have sex at least 3 to 5 times a week.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> Whenever I'm on a date...hell, even when I'm just with a guy friend......I can't stop fantasizing about what sex with him would be like.


*Please* tell me there are more girls like you out there!


----------



## vTEX (Dec 16, 2011)

TheCynicalEye said:


> *Please* tell me there are more girls like you out there!


I think they're all like that, but social stigmas are still very effective.

Hmm... methinks I should get a Corvette now.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

vTEX said:


> I think they're all like that, but social stigmas are still very effective.


What I meant was: girls who are so honest and vocal about it. It's refreshing.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

TheCynicalEye said:


> What I meant was: girls who are so honest and vocal about it. It's refreshing.


The Facepalm picture should have been aimed at society expectations...


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

vTEX said:


> I think they're all like that, but social stigmas are still very effective.
> 
> Hmm... methinks I should get a Corvette now.


Corvettes turn me on! He had the top down too! I wanted to sit in his lap so bad! With a kittie costume on! And purr "meow meow......." and roll my tongue. I want to roll all over the top of his car the next time I see him! But not with my girlfriends around....


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

*feels bad for the Corvette now....*


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my I'm the same way. I just have a high sex drive and with any guy I picture what it would be like. So you're not alone.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This thread makes me think I'm asexual. lol.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

start taking birth control pills. that'll decrease your sex drive.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Auron said:


> start taking birth control pills. that'll decrease your sex drive.


Not for every one. I'm on them and my sex drive is high. So not completely true.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't want to spoil the party , but I'd rein it in some if I were you. 

Being too focused on sex can cloud your judgement on whether you could have a good relationship with the person.

A lot of guys could tell you about that.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

max4225 said:


> How often poll
> 
> In Florida 57% voted 'once every few days'


Young man, the truth is in a marriage, most people stop having regular sex soon. Maybe after 1-2 years, but certainly after kids join the party. Physical attraction to the other person goes away. It's like if you eat something delicious often enough it loses its taste. And then the love of your life leaves you and saddles you with alimony and child support payments, which the feminist judges enforce.

Be smart and don't get married if you have money. Or at least get a prenup.

Here Don Frye succinctly describes marriage...


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to take birth control pills or my husband would have no chance of keeping up with my sex drive. Forget 3-5times a week I'll take daily and twice that if not on pills and we've been doing this for 3 years. :b I think that poll I saw that says men think about sex x times daily and women only a tiny portion of that 90% were lying. Most women I know will take something as a sexual comment no matter how it's meant just as often as men and obsess constantly while not in relationships about getting in one or just having the sex part with every guy they come across. My sister with her engineering degree was great calculus help until she broke up with her bf and was chasing guys again. Then all I got to hear about was every guy she met and whether she wanted to start a relationship and every action they made that might mean they want to have sex with her.

From teens to early 20s and longer for some people I think it's entirely normal to wonder what sex would be like with just about everyone of the opposite sex even if you wouldn't actually do it. If you haven't been in a relationship in awhile or much at all then even more normal.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I must be the only one that takes birth control and my sex drive hasn't changed. I have also taken antidepressants and my sex drive was the same and wanted sex all the time :/ Maybe I'm just weird. 

Yes I can be a perv....not gonna lie


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I must be the only one that takes birth control and my sex drive hasn't changed. I have also taken antidepressants and my sex drive was the same and wanted sex all the time :/ Maybe I'm just weird.
> 
> Yes I can be a perv....not gonna lie


Can I ask what antidepressants u take?

I take Paxil and my thing is like a taffy all the time. :cry


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

You need to get laid. End of story.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shyguyy said:


> Can I ask what antidepressants u take?
> 
> I take Paxil and my thing is like a taffy all the time. :cry


I have taken Prozac and I was dating this guy and we did it almost every day and I also mostly made the first move every time. I know back when I was in high school I took Zoloft and I didn't care buuut I was also a virgin and scared of guys and high school noooo.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I saw this while looking at upcoming movies and thought of you, Kathy. (Er, this thread.)

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/turn_me_on_dammit/


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> I was in the car with my friend today and I took everything he did as sexual.....he put on music that I took to be sexually charged. I assumed that he brought his corvette specifically to impress me. I don't think he would come onto me, but I just keep thinking that he is for some reason. I just want to get in his pants really badly.......it aches.....but I know he will tell my friend and it will spoil all my relationships


That is so weird cause everything I do is sexual and I've been thinking no one picks up on it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

bwidger85 said:


> You need to get laid. End of story.


Can't say it any better.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

komorikun said:


> My ex would always bug me for sex, so I would tell him to do it quick and in the middle of it, I would ask, "are you done yet?" :roll


Harsh :lol



laura024 said:


> This thread makes me think I'm asexual. lol.


Yeah, same.
Well I know I'm not, but I guess you're forced to adapt to the reality you live in :um


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am like that too! In the pub once I got so horny it made me worry! lol with my ex I was so horny I was like a rabid dog lol He hated how I would wake up 3 in the morning saying i was horny. Next boyfriend I have I am going to have sex with him day and night. My ex didn't give me enough, it was 4 times a week maximum.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> I am like that too! In the pub once I got so horny it made me worry! lol with my ex I was so horny I was like a rabid dog lol *He hated how I would wake up 3 in the morning saying i was horny*. Next boyfriend I have I am going to have sex with him day and night. My ex didn't give me enough, it was 4 times a week maximum.


I am not surprised haha I would not react in a positive way neing woken up at 3 am because she was horny  either before sleep or in the morning... not during my dreams.

As for the OP, dont worry about I think its pretty standard if you aren't getting any to fantasize a lot..


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Durzo said:


> I am not surprised haha I would not react in a positive way neing woken up at 3 am because she was horny  either before sleep or in the morning... not during my dreams.
> 
> As for the OP, dont worry about I think its pretty standard if you aren't getting any to fantasize a lot..


I didn't wake him up I think he was half asleep and I just said it.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

shyguyy said:


>


:haha


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This is pretty much what every guy does at all times. :lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I do that when I'm bored.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I do the same thing. If I find the guy attractive, then I get really horny and can't concentrate lol.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I do the same thing. If I find the guy attractive, then I get really horny and can't concentrate lol.


XD


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Ladies, do looks matter?

Or is it all about the personality/confidence, etc.?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah me too :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sometimes when I'm on the bus and I'm listening to my mp3 player and I sort of zone out. If I see a hot guy I think about what would happen if I just sat next to him and started making out with him. All those make out sessions in Brazil have gone to my head.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I do this in regards to women I find attractive. I try not to obsess or stare but sometimes its difficult  

You start running scenarios through your mind and then you cant stand up without a bag or something. 
I try to plan out how I'd react, which is silly to begin with since you cant control a reaction. 

I feel for ya  Loneeellyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I think about sex a lot myself, but I've kind of accepted that about me. I just know that when I stop, that's when I am in severe depression and there's something really wrong!


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Many of the women I hang around think of sex a lot they just don't with me.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

THIS. Wow you have no idea the amount of time I just waste daydreaming in campus thinking about possible sex situations with a hot girl I see. Ugh. I hate it. Especially knowing I'm not getting any =*(


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ivan AG said:


> Ladies, do looks matter?
> 
> Or is it all about the personality/confidence, etc.?


Well from what I ve seen countless times the bigger f^ck up you are the better it seems.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Ivan AG said:


> Ladies, do looks matter?
> 
> Or is it all about the personality/confidence, etc.?


looks and personality matter.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Rossy said:


> Well from what I ve seen countless times the bigger f^ck up you are the better it seems.


Looks wise or personality?

Or both?


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

meeps said:


> looks and personality matter.


Alright.

What if I'm a model with 10/10 face but have the personality of a robot?

Or if I look like Danny Devito but I'm a stand up comedian with confidence?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

meeps said:


> looks and personality matter.


Basically, yeah lol.

We're not completely from guys, we want someone who's confident in themselves, because it's hard to see a person as sexually attractive when they're very insecure in their sexuality (as in, don't feel they're attractive or w/e), and we want a guy whose personality we like. And at the same time, it's not all personality. We need to feel physically attracted too.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Barette said:


> Basically, yeah lol.
> 
> We're not completely from guys, we want someone who's confident in themselves, because it's hard to see a person as sexually attractive when they're very insecure in their sexuality (as in, don't feel they're attractive or w/e), and we want a guy whose personality we like. And at the same time, it's not all personality. We need to feel physically attracted too.


Damn, so I need surgery AND acting classes.

Which one's cheaper?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Both seen and heard of nice women going out with 100% dicks.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Ivan AG said:


> Damn, so I need surgery AND acting classes.
> 
> Which one's cheaper?


Haha Well it's not all girls. Some girls are extremely visual. Some girls, like me, are not visual but really mostly get attracted based on personality and persona. And the persona I'm attracted to is really reserved, but some chicks like Robin Williams type obnoxiousness. You can't get one straight answer cause we're all different.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Rossy said:


> Both seen and heard of nice women going out with 100% dicks.


Those girls are usually dicks too. Either that, or just want to sleep with the guy but not anything more serious than that.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I have sexual fantasies everyday, but not when I'm actually talking to the guy. Only once could I not help myself, and it was with my previous supervisor where I was an intern. He was only two years older than me, buzz cut, amazing blue eyes, and this really sweet smile... augh, he was beautiful. I couldn't help myself.



Ivan AG said:


> Alright.
> 
> What if I'm a model with 10/10 face but have the personality of a robot?
> 
> Or if I look like Danny Devito but I'm a stand up comedian with confidence?


For number one: I'd do him. All night. Then run the hell outta his house (which he probably shares with 10 other male models... at least in my fantasy).

For the latter.... you had me at Danny Devito. That's the marrying kind, you know.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Ivan AG said:


> Looks wise or personality?
> 
> Or both?


Lol, he means the more of an a**hole D-dag you are. 
But sshhh we can't talk about that here lol.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

god I was such a nut. someone please kill this thread


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

it made me smile  i'm not the only lady PERV heheheheheheh


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm the resident threadkiller here. Consider it killed.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

No such thing as guy friend . . if you have a guy friend that means he wants to have sx with you!


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks do matter a bit, not that much but you have to find them moderately attractive.


----------

